# Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz



## Banane5 (12. Februar 2011)

*Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Hi
ich habe getern meinen Lüfter gewechselt und dann nen bischen oc. Ab 3.5 GHz musste ich etwas die Spannung erhöhen. Doch iwi hab ich es nicht hinbekommen das alles stabil läuft. Dann bin ich etwas runte gegangen habe aber die Spannung gelassen. Es lief trotzdem nicht stabil also habe ich die Spannung noch etwas erhöht aber sie war trotzdem weit unter den gefährlichen werten. Dann stürzte auf einmal mein pc ab und ließ sich nicht mehr starten. Ich habe dann einen CMOS reset gemacht. Danach zuckte der CPU Lüfter nur kurz. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren ein RAM Riegel dir graka und die CPU angeschlossen. Habe ich jetzt meinen Prozessor gegrillt? Oder is das mabo defekt? 
Ich habe einen i7-860 ein Ga p55m-ud2 ein 700watt bequiet nt und eine Radeon 6950@6970
MfG banane5


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Geht das Netzteil noch?? Prbire es doch mal an einen anderen Computer aus.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Genau das hatte ich auch mal, das die Lüfter nur kurz gezuckt haben.
Im Endeffekt war es das MoBo bei mir.


----------



## Banane5 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Wenn es der Prozessor ist wurde man dann irgendwelche Spuren an dem sehen?


----------



## >ExX< (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Du kannst den Prozessor mal aus dem Sockel nehmen und mal schauen ob da irgendwo Brandspuren sind.
Vielleicht hast du schonmal was von dem Problem gehört wo die Core i5 Prozessoren öfters mal nen Sockelbrand hatten, das betraf wohl weitesgehend nur die  Sockel vom Hersteller Foxconn, allerdings wurde mit der Zeit das Problem ausgemerzt, also trat es haupsächlich bei Boards der ersten Herstellungscharge oder so.
Sonst sieht man eigentlich nichts, ob dort ein Defekt ist.

Edit:
Wie das mit dem Core i7 870 ist weis ich nicht, aber der gehört ja auch auf die 1156er Boards drauf^^


----------



## Banane5 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

kann man ne auch cpu grillen ohne das die temps zu heiß werden? ich hatte nämlich höchstens 65°C und da dachte ich dass da nichts passieren kann (bei den temps) 
mfg banane5


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Ja kann man.
Siehe das Problem bei den Sockel 1156 Prozessoren 
Bei Stephan Wilke aus der PCGH Redaktion ist das ja auch passiert, und ich glaub nicht dass bei einem PCGH Redakteur ein Pc mit drittklassiger Kühlung steht^^

Allerdings haben neuere Prozessoren Not Abschaltungen, wenns zu heiß wird sollten sie eigentlich ausgehen


----------



## Banane5 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Wo kann ich den Artikel finden? Über die sufu hab ich's nich gefunden. Iwi hab ich das nicht verstanden man kann Prozessoren grillen ohne zu hohen temps aber iwi auch nicht ?


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Generell gesehen kann man es nicht, bzw die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr niedrig.......sehr sehr niedrig.
Allerdings gab es ja, wo der Sockel 1156 neu rauskam relativ viele Probleme mit Sockelbränden.
Mit der Zeit hat man das Problem aber in den Griff bekommen.
Hatte übrigends etwas mit zu hohem Anpressdruck des CPU Kühlers zu tun.

Ob es darüber einen Artikel gab weis ich gar nicht, aber ein Video gab es.
Ob es ein Video auf der PCGH Zeitschrift war oder es in einem "PCGH Redakteure in Gefahr" Video vorkam weis ich grad leider selbst nicht mehr.

Ich werde mal nachforschen


----------



## Banane5 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Ich habe den Prozessor Anfang März 2010 gekauft da gab es die ja schon eine Weile


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Ja, wahrscheinlich ist es was anderes.

Hast du schonmal die BIOS Batterie herausgenommen?
Und den CMOS Jumper umgesteckt?


----------



## Banane5 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Batterie hab ich rausgenommen für ca 5 Minuten Jumper hab ich iwi nicht gefunden.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter zuckt nach Start nur kurz*

Müsste eher im rechten unteren Bereich sein.
Um das Netzteil mal ausschliessen zu können,  müsstest du das 24 Pin Stromkabel vom Board abmachen, die CPU Stromstecker und die der Grafikkarte.
Also ans Netzteil nur Festplatte und Lüfter anschliessen.
Dann verbindest du mit ner Büroklammer den grünen Pol mit irgendeinem schwarz markierten Pol.
(wie in dem Bild--->Bild)
Die Pole müssen dauerhaft verbunden sein damit das Netzteil läuft.
Wenn das Netzteil dann läuft, kannste die Büroklammer einfach herausnehmen.


----------

